#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [軟體] krita desktop 媲美 PS&Painter

## 火狼

轉貼電腦玩物:作者 esor huang（異塵行者），原文連結：
Krita 免費開源繪圖軟體：替代 Photoshop 與 Painter


對於有電腦繪圖需求的朋友來說，無論你可能是要繪製漫畫、插圖或是各種平面圖像，手邊有沒有好用的繪圖軟體呢？無論 illustrator、 Painter、 Photoshop 都是要價不菲的軟體，但是一直以來也有許多不同的免費選擇。

而今天要介紹的就是一款職業繪圖等級的免費軟體，他的豐富功能不亞於 Painter ，介面也有大家熟悉的 Photoshop 上手感，並且還是一款免費、開源的專業繪圖軟體，他的名字叫做：「 Krita Desktop 」。

「 Krita Desktop 」其實是一款已經發展很多年的繪圖軟體，或許有些朋友早就知道，甚至在自己日常的繪圖工作或練習上採用。

這款軟體首先發佈在 Linux 上就已經頗受歡迎，而後來的 Windows 版本也慢慢地被許多工作者、學校作為取代 Photoshop 或 Painter 的選擇，軟體本身一直到現在都有很頻繁的更新，不斷的加入新功能，所以無論是外觀的質感、程式的穩定、繪圖的速度，以及針對現代數位繪圖的功能，都能滿足最新使用者的需要。

例如下面這段影片就是在介紹 Krita 一個比較新的 Cage 功能，可以動態放大縮小與扭曲各種不規則的繪圖物件。



相比GIMP、 Paint.net 這類免費圖像處理軟體，「 Krita Desktop 」更聚焦於真正的繪圖工作上，所以他具備了像是豐富且擬真的筆刷、支援壓力感應等數位繪圖板技術，但也具備了濾鏡、圖層等影像處理功能。

透過 Krita 可以讓你完成高品質的「真正電腦繪圖」工作，例如做為 Krita 傳道士之一的 David Revoy 就在他的網站分享了許多利用 Krita 完成的繪圖工作。


我們可以到「 Krita Desktop 」 的網站下載各種版本的繪圖軟體，下載後直接安裝即可


開啟「 Krita Desktop 」 ，我們可以新增圖檔，或是使用他預設的漫畫與不同比例畫板。


「 Krita Desktop 」 的使用介面很類似 Photoshop ，而且有很大的自訂性，介面上的各種工具版面位置都可以調整。
並且「 Krita Desktop 」 執行的速度很流暢，操作起來可能比擁腫的大軟體更輕快。


我們還可以在「 Krita Desktop 」中隨時點擊右鍵，呼叫出可以自訂的筆刷快捷圓盤，讓我們快速選擇需要的顏色與筆刷。


說到筆刷，這是「 Krita Desktop 」的一大特色，他擁有非常豐富的擬真筆刷可以選擇，基本上模擬了真實繪畫的大部分需求。


而且筆刷還提供了自訂組合等功能，讓專業的繪圖者找到自己需要的顏色和觸感。
甚至「 Krita Desktop 」也有提供另外下載的筆刷外掛資源。


最後，「 Krita Desktop 」可以將繪圖作品儲存成自己的 Kra 格式，或是一般圖檔格式，也支援儲存成 Photoshop 的 psd 格式等。
若是你正在尋找一款專業、職業等級的免費繪圖軟體，那麼或許可以試試看、學學看開源的「 Krita Desktop 」 喔！


[color=red]「 Krita Desktop 」 網站[/color

===========================================================================================
不知道有沒有侵犯到著作權還是板規神麼的
若是
煩請告之
看到了篇介紹很讚的軟體的文章
就拿來和大家分享

----------


## 狼王白牙

哇，好專業的免費軟體，分享開源軟體當然不違法，

不知道大家除了 SAI 還認不認識這套，

這麼好用的免費工具，當然要給創作家知道，轉此篇文章至繪圖切磋版好了。

感謝火狼分享。

----------

